# here's interesting thread (kundalini acupuncture)



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Here's an interesting thread from a Kundalini forum, re: Acupuncture and the nervous system.I'm not sure how relevant it may be to everyone with FM, but it certainly may be relevant to some. http://www.kundalini-support.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=383 I've come to the conclusion that I have dysautonomia (http://www.samyue.com/dysautonomia.htm) accounting for my pain, stomach problems, allergies, and plantar fasciitis not only at my heels, but also my soles & fingerpads.Acupuncture causes me pain, and it may be for a similar reason that some people who try kundalini get pain. Not that I know anything of kundalini, but upon reading the above post, it sort of fits in with my profile.


----------

